# Reasons why you would choose MAC over other cosmetic brands..



## gabriellash (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi girls,

As the title states, I'd like to know your reasons as to why some of you choose MAC over other brands.

You may wish to include factors like price, quality, variety; to name a few.







Again, this is in effort of my project.

Thanks.


----------



## hollyca (Sep 7, 2008)

Back To MAC
I can trust that they use quality ingredients
Pretty economical
Quality
Selection of colors
They last


----------



## foomph (Sep 7, 2008)

Back 2 MAC
Quality
Color Selection
Return Policy


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 7, 2008)

-Color selection
-Value
-Makes me feel a bit like a professional MUA, lol
-Nice, simple packaging
-How you can use most products on most people
-Good customer service
-Viva Glam
-Back to MAC
-It's a pretty fun brand, with the colors, music at counters, events and great, well-informed salespeople


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 7, 2008)

Back 2 MAC
Viva Glam campaign 
Color spectrum
Variety
Collections/color stories
Price
Overall image


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 7, 2008)

B2B
Never cause a skin problem for me (I am very acne prone)
Colour Selection
Staying power (lasts all day)
Pricing
Great, Knowledgeable Make-Up Artist


----------



## Divinity (Sep 7, 2008)

Pigmentation all the way.  Ben Nye is the only other brand to come close.  Staying power is boss too.


----------



## yoyie (Sep 7, 2008)

I like the pricing, the back to mac program, and the huge assortment of colors.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 7, 2008)

*B2M Program *
*Pricing*
*Product Selection* - Supports all Skin Types
*Packaging*
*Quality/Ingredients* - I work at a Cosmetic Laboratory so I have learned that product ingredients are very important for your skin long term


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 7, 2008)

I only genuinely like and buy a handful of things particularly MAC. Those are:

Fluidline- It works, it's fairly cheap
MSF- Honestly, I probably could find something else that works similarly, but I love how these work, and I'm a sucker for the veining on it. I think they're gorgeous to look at.


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Price
Variety
Packaging (simple and functional)
MUA are helpful and knowledgeable
B2M Program
Viva Glam Program


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 7, 2008)

I love mac because of the variety of products available aswell as the huge variety of colours. I love the packaging, especially the LE products, like the heatherette collection. 

My main reason however is the quality of the products, the colour payoff, the staying power, the smooth application and the professional brushes. Whilst MAC is most definitly not cheap, the products are worth it.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi,

- The colour range (especially foundations)
- They don't test on animals
- Return policy is very important
- Back to Mac
- Educated help from MAs


----------



## Renee (Sep 7, 2008)

The reasons why I choose MAC over other brand is the price, their commitment to making the world a more compassionate place(Viva Glam), thinking of our environment(Back 2 MAC) and of course the colour selection in AMAZING!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 8, 2008)

~Color payout
~Color staying powerIF (and it's a big if, I've only had it happen a couple of times) I get eyeshadow in my eyes, it doesn't cause irritation to my eyes or my contacts.  That's a big one for me.
~Accessability.  I work about a block from the free standing MAC store.  
~I've been followed around the Sephora store (without being asked if I needed help) because I carry a big purse.  Hi, if they knew how much money I spent there they wouldn't do that.  I don't need to steal.  
~I like the customer service at MAC, and they're willing to actually put the color on me and give samples.  I LOVE the pigment samples they give..the containers are so cute and they give enough for a lot of uses.
~Back to MAC = the sexiness!


----------



## dudeee (Sep 8, 2008)

- Quality. I've always been pleased with their products.
- Price. I don't think it's that expensive!
- Variety.
- Collections.

Also, a lot of the makeup communities I go to talk about MAC, so I'm very informed of the brand. It's very easy to find MAC swatches too. This probably one of the reasons why my addiction started, and why I continue to buy MAC more often than any other brand.


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 8, 2008)

It really comes down to the quality and color selection for me.  And I love how exciting the collections are; I'm hardly ever wowed by any other makeup company's collections.  Plus, they don't test on animals, so that's a big plus for me.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 8, 2008)

As everyone else has said, quality and variety.
I also think that the way MAC is marketed (professional, exclusive etc), encourages it's consumers to be creative with their looks, and take a deeper interest in make up than other brands, maybe?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 8, 2008)

Because it works, really. It's not expensive either for what you get.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 8, 2008)

I think the price is a steal for the quality you get...I also love mac's variety of colors to choose from....


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 8, 2008)

*There are many reasons MAC is my favorite brand..to name a few:

-MAC's prices are lower (to-much-lower) than most other department store brands

-BTM program (who doesn't love that one!)

-No animal testing

-Copious assortment of colors and textures

-L/E launches always assure there will be something new and exciting for me to look at and/or purchase

-The M/A's are most always knowledgeable, friendly, fun people who are willing to help me make the most of my makeup

-The stores are not just some blah, boring place to visit;  they're colorful and fun..and there's always a guaranteed special event/launch party at at least one of the nearby stores..and the parties are FUN..complete with cocktails and hor's devours!

-MAC has SO many different types of products (and many products they have that many other companies don't offer; like stick foundation)

-If there has been a mistake made, or (rarely, but it does happen) someone was treated rudely in one of their stores, MAC is more than willing to address the problem and make up for it; especially if the customer feels they were treated badly. What other makeup company sends lipgloss or eyeliner in the mail to appease their customers?

-MAC will always accept returns, usually without question. There is no fear that if I don't happen to like a product, or if I think it doesn't look right on me, that I won't be able to return it!Well..that is a small list of what I LOVE about MAC. I'm sure I could think of more, but those are the top ones I could think of!!

Great thread!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*


----------



## mrsgray (Sep 8, 2008)

If I were to choose Mac over other brands it would be because it's a one stop shop for products and there is just so many colors and products to play with in one location.


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 8, 2008)

Easy for me to use without much experience, B2M, Viva Glam, the extremely helpful MAs who actually spend time showing and teaching me!, quality, colors, and the price point is, to me, a lot more reasonable than brands at other stores/counters! Hope this helps!


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 9, 2008)

I have the Pro discount so price is a big factor.  But I think the color selection is great, the collections are fun and exciting, and I'm generally always happy with my purchases.


----------



## stacylynne (Sep 9, 2008)

- MAC does not test on animals
- color selection
- economical
- love the ma's


----------



## TDoll (Sep 9, 2008)

-B2M program
-pro palette system...with the cheaper eye shadows/cheek refills
-price/quality/color selection
-availability...It's convenient for me. I live right outside Atlanta...less than a few miles away from a few counters and under 15 minutes from a freestanding store and even more counters.  
-Friendly ma's
-and finally, MAC never gets boring because of all the great LE collections! It never gets old!


----------



## zeroxstar (Sep 9, 2008)

-Quality
-Pricing
-Smell/taste of lip products (i'm suuper picky)
-Color selection
-Collections (they are awesome!)
-Back to MAC


----------



## aimee (Sep 11, 2008)

- Color Pigmentation
- Color Selection
- B2M
- Overall Quality
- No animal testing
- The Make up artists
- Viva glam
- Price
- Fun Collections
- Consistency and smell of their Lipstuff (i hate runny lipglosses and stinky lipsticks lol)


----------



## Sweexy985 (Sep 12, 2008)

-so many collections
-uber trendy 
-WOC-friendly colors
-Back-2-Mac
-Mac makeup crosses generations (my mom and I both swear by it)
-very friendly and helpful MAs


----------

